# Nie honorowane flagi USE z make.conf?

## Syster

Witajcie!

Instaluję po raz kolejny w swoim życiu Gentoo  :Wink:  I nie wiem czy coś się zmieniło w sprawie flag USE (na wiki wygląda na to, że nie), albo ja czegoś nie rozumiem, ale:

Ustawiam flagi USE w /etc/make.conf (chcę, aby były globalnie wykryte):

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j 4"

USE="-X -gnome -kde -gtk -qt ssl sql mysql rrd rrdtool lighttpd samba threads zip"

```

a mimo to, podczas instalowania emerge nie wykrywa tychże flag:

```
[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/php-5.4.6:5.4  USE="berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ctype fileinfo filter gdbm hash iconv ipv6 json nls phar posix readline session simplexml ssl tokenizer unicode xml zlib -apache2 -bcmath -calendar -cdb -cgi* -cjk -curl -curlwrappers -debug -doc -embed -enchant -exif* -firebird -flatfile -fpm (-frontbase) -ftp -gd* -gmp -imap -inifile -intl -iodbc -kerberos (-kolab) -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysql* -mysqli* -mysqlnd -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sharedmem -snmp* -soap -sockets* -spell -sqlite3 (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -zip" 
```

Natomiast kiedy wymuszę mu poprzez zmienną środowiskową, wszystko gra?

Co jest?

Jeszcze przy okazji chciałem zapytać - Sprzęt na którym instaluję gentoo to płytka D2700DC z Atomem D270.

Czy podane przeze mnie CFLAGi są najbardziej optymalne? ktoś ma doświadczenie z gentoo z atomami serii D?

Według wiki, -march=atom nie pasuje do serii D, ale -march=native w sumie powinien sam dobrać najlepsze ustawienie, czyż nie?

----------

## joi_

make.conf zmieniło położenie na /etc/portage/make.conf.

----------

## SlashBeast

w /etc/make.conf nadal dziala, sprawdz, czy jak wywalisz /etc/portage/make.conf zaczyna to dzialac.

----------

## Syster

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> w /etc/make.conf nadal dziala, sprawdz, czy jak wywalisz /etc/portage/make.conf zaczyna to dzialac.

 

Rzeczywiście, /etc/portage/make.conf miało pierwszeństwo nad /etc/make.conf...

Szkoda tylko, że dowiedzieć się o tym można tylko na forum

----------

## SlashBeast

W eselect news bylo o migracji na /etc/portage/make.conf jak i aktualna dokumetnacja wskazuje tylko na /etc/portage/make.conf.

----------

## Jacekalex

```
ls -l /etc/make.conf

lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 22 2012-09-17  /etc/make.conf -> /etc/portage/make.conf
```

Ja sobie przeniosłem make.conf do /etc/portage, po czym zrobiłem symlinka, żeby się ciągle nie mylić.   :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Oniryczny

ja mam system z czasu przed migracją i /etc/make.conf działa bez zarzutów...

----------

